# Lake Toho Largemouth Bass



## mzr76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Went to Orlando for a conference a few weeks ago and decided to go fishing for 3.5 hours in the sweltering heat during some free time. I was fortunate to catch a 11lb 3oz beauty and a gorgeous 7lber as well. Caught 9 bass altogether (all were nice size) and lost a gar. If you guys ever get a chance to go down there I highly recommend it. I missed another 6. Fished from 1130-3pm.

Some guy who was watching us decided to be a jerk and motored right through our spot on purpose where we had great action. The nerve of some people.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Man i miss florida


----------



## MIKE53ALI (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm movin' down south.........


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice Toad!!!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish!.....looks like you had a great time.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

That is a giant bass dude...:G


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice toads!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Great Catch.....


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Man those look great. I use to live 5 minutes from Toho. I sure miss that lake. It spoiled me.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow those are nice!


----------



## mzr76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice 3 hours dude!! I want to fish Toho someday...


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

mzr76 said:


> Went to Orlando for a conference a few weeks ago
> .


i seriously doubt you went down there for JUST a conference,


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

thats not fair


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Was that a guide service and if so, was it with live bait?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

About 6 years ago I fished there with a guide by the name of Paul Solomon. Great guide we ended up catching a good 25-30 large mouths..... We never got a 10 + pounder though so congrads...


----------

